# Waaagh Zognutz Irongob... My Blood Axe mercs



## Zognutz

*Waaagh Zognutz Irongob... Now with added Scratch Built Fighta!*

Hello campers! 

Here's my new baby. Orks for the first time after 14 years playing and I've fallen skull over choppa in love with them.

I started off wanting to do my own "klan" I suppose and decided that I'd uses the colour scheme of the Royal Navy Fleet Air Arm's 801NAS Harrier strike squadron [can you tell what my job is yet?].

The colour scheme was pusser's grey with black and white cheques



















I was initially pleased [if bland] but after playing.... somewhere in the region of 15 games I realised that I had army of Blood Axes because of the way that I play....

I use looted imperial vehicles which is nothing particularly unusual but I have a tendency to forgo a good fight inorder to secure an objective and I only ever get myself into a fight when the odds are overwelmingly in my favour.

Some might say that is just good strategy... but is it orky? I think not... unless your a blood axe ork, whos warbosses have a natural instinct for co-ordinating a battle field in the same way that a mek just instinctively knows how to build things and they are known for being underhanded and very untrustworthy [although I myself am a stand up guy... my orks are little sh*ts].

So it's safe to say that I chose orks but the klan chose me;

I scanned both the ork and imperial guard codex and here's what I came up with for a colour scheme;

_Zognutz Irongob - Kommanda ov Da Deff Skwodrun - Blood Axe mercenaries_


----------



## Viscount Vash

Superb! I have not seen an all Blood Axe army in ages.

The scheme is great as is the actual paint job.

I'm getting quite excited at the possible prospect of such wonders as Looted Sentinels with a CC claw added used as Kans.

But whatever you do do I look forward to it.

Obviously as a Goff player I distrust your sneaky ways though.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Wow dude, these look super so far, the clan and the paint jobs. Orks remind me of alot of the Mad Max movies where they just built and welded things from scraps.

Great job again and keep up the good work.

Have some +Rep


----------



## Zognutz

Why thankyou, very kind words and a TOP idea...

I just happen to have a spare heavy support slot.

But so far my army looks like this;

30 foot slogging slugga boyz
30 foot slogging shoota boyz
warboss and kff mek with nobz in deffrolla-battlewagon 
2 boomgun wagons
3 green baronz
2 squads of lootas

.....for a second i was wondering whether kanz would synergise well with the force I have.... but I've just realizes a very important thing... I DONT CARE, I simply must have them 

another plan I have is turning a Valkyrie into a warkopta with some 'ard boy Storm Troopaz.

_Big Sargunt Frankk - "First wun ta catch a bullet, getz a prum-o-shun!"_










I've rebased and repainted my test ork to fit the new colour scheme and it was very easy to repaint, I'm getting quite excited to see how the urban cammo pattern I've used is gonna look on my tanks.... it's going to be done big and bold. Speaking of which here they are;










The chimera is still very much a WIP. The looted leman russ is gonna get painted once I've finished my Nobz squad.


----------



## Legiomortis

Some great painting there, nice use of highlights, looking forwards to seeing your looted tanks painted.

+ rep so long as you paint em red, "cuz red makes it go fastah!"


----------



## Viscount Vash

Great bit O kit bashing on the Looted Wagonz.

Mekkin is probably my favourite part of having Orks. So gubbinz always catches my attention.

As for painting them red, just add some random bits of red like you do on the boyz and that normally is enough to say Red Paintjob for friendly games.
Well no ones got upset when I do that with my Goffs so far.

Thread subscribed.


----------



## Zognutz

did my painboy last night;

[greenstuff - scrubs, grabba klaw jaw tip - scalpel, grabba klaw arm piston + and actual needle - syringe, scrap plastic - dok's mirra, scrap sprue - peg leg] 

*Dok Bonez - "I'll fix youz rite up... if Iz can 'ave wuts left ova'!"*


















Just three more Nobz to go before I can start on my tank.... 'citing!


----------



## elmir

The urban camo on the trousers looks great, nice sharp contrast with the reds and the checkers. Great scheme and some awesome conversions.


----------



## Legiomortis

Love the blood splatters, really excellent work.


----------



## Midge913

Fantastic work mate! The urban camo is great, the conversion work is superb, and the overall paint job is awesome! Look forward to seeing more of your work.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Loving this so far. Very gritty, realistic look. Well done.


----------



## piemaster

They're pretty cool dude. I really like the looted wagons you got goin', especially the torn up side armour. Are you planning on making some scratch kommandos? You need kommandos - I think I'll get some down the line eventually as they're badass.

Really like the paint jobs too +rep


----------



## Zognutz

Definitely making scratch Kommando's, I love them!

I've got 15 armoured punch daggers from the WFB Ogre Bulls box set for the weapons and burna boy heads [with gas masks and balaclava, goggles and all that good sh*t too]. 

But they are on the back burna for a bit, Along with my Black-Orc helicopter (including WFB black orc based 'Ard Boyz) that's being planned - Scratch built mega armour [got all the bitz just need the time] - Sentinel based killa kanz.

My paint brush has been relatively quiet of recent. I've done the skin on my whole Nobz skwod... they look quite menacing but I only use them at full strength for friendly Apoc games, ontop of Big Frank, Dok Bonez and Zognutz...

Here's the rest of Zognutz's squad <in blur-o-vision>










The reason for my lax in painting will become apparant in my next post


----------



## Zognutz

ITZ AN ORK FIGHTA WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH!

well, it's a start. I need to build out the wing supports on the center fuselage and build the rear engine block and tail plane. After the structure is done, out come the 10/1000" plasicard panels and rivets [lotz ov'].

I'm really please with the start I've made [got a game of Apoc in 2 weeks at warhammer world in Nottingham and want it ready for then] 










And if you havent guessed by now... I'm an Aircraft Mechanic... and I work on [or at least used to untill last month] Harrier J.U.M.P. Jets >;]


----------



## Midge913

Very nice work on the Nob skin mate and the Ork Fighta is looking really sweet!


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

excellent Orks! definitely look very orkish!


----------



## Go0se

Love the skin tone on these Orks, Keep up the good work!


----------



## Zognutz

thanks for the comments guys.
Just thought I'd leave today's offering,

I've built the right hand centre fuselage out and fitted the right hand main plane.

aslo fitted the nose mounted twinlinked big shoota, slapped on some panels and started to rivet the nose.

the orc is there for scale... hope you likey










**EDIT** some better pics;








[/quote]


----------



## Midge913

Looking great man! Good scale too! Looking forward to seeing this one painted up!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Im always amazed to see people build things from scratch and you Sir are doing a great job! Id Rep ya some more, but it will have to wait.


----------



## stuff

Super sweet painting man! Liking the, weathering and realisitc look these guys have. 

And the scratchbuild is.... well totally insane!!!!!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Love the fighta-bomba, looks just like the FW one. Looking forward to seeing it painted up.


----------



## piemaster

The Harrier was a wonderful piece of engineering, I was sorry to see it and the Vulcan go. Your fightabomba looks really superb +rep for that bad boy. Nobs look good also. A nice log


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Excellent work there! That Fighta will be an amazing piece o' orkiness once it's completed. The looted vehicles are really well done too. Have some rep, and I look forward to seeing what else you cook up!


----------



## Zognutz

Thanks for the comments guys, glad you approve.

Here's how I'm progressing;










The wing has been fitted with a leading edge and been panelled. The other wing and wing support are built but I wont fit them until I've built the trailing and leading edge root extension (LERX) 










and the nose cone has been completely riveted


----------



## greenee22

:shok:

AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## Midge913

Looks fantastic mate!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

This is coming along Super!


----------



## Midge913

That thing is really shaping up nicely mate! On the home stretch, Git-R-Dun!


----------



## Viscount Vash

Inspiring build on the plane, I really look forward to seeing you finish it off.

Must resist the urge to build stuff and stick to painting, damn you and your awesome scratchbuild :laugh:


----------



## Zognutz

Viscount Vash said:


> Inspiring build on the plane, I really look forward to seeing you finish it off.
> 
> Must resist the urge to build stuff and stick to painting, damn you and your awesome scratchbuild :laugh:


I know what you mean mate... I was in perfect flow painting my Nobz when thes happened! and now I've got these damn grot tanks to do too WAAAAAAAAAAAGH!

right, today I'v set about turning the orkiness up to 11 on this thing... so Tusks and spikey bits of unnecessary armour 

and that's the turret for my first, Grot-zooka Tank.

Fo apocolypse I want a full squad of grot tanks to role in formation with each of my looted wagons, which;

1) looks cool as &,
2) gives rolling cover for my boomguns whilst the grot tanks have a natural 5++ WOOHOO!


----------



## Masked Jackal

Very nice freehand on those first models! Look forward to seeing a finished version of the aircraft.


----------



## elmir

This is so awesome to see it evolve. How many hours do you reckon it'll take to get this beast finished (from scratch)?


----------



## Midge913

Looks fantastic mate! The attention to detail on this piece is just phenomenal. I look forward to seeing it finished.


----------



## shaantitus

Blood axes. My favorite orks and part of my original epic scale army 20 years ago. Great work on your fighta too. The detail is spectacular. I watch with interest. rep


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

She is coming along quit nicely. I am sure you have sank quit a few hours into this and the end result will surely be worth while!


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

Zognutz this is an epic Ork log. I'm most definately keeping an eye on this. Take my rep it's well deserved. Look forward to seeing the Bomba and Nobz finished,


----------



## Zognutz

Thank you all for the positive feedback 

Indeed this has been a time sink, but it's been worth it... not long left before I can apply some colour 

I've done all the panelling and detailing now, nearly 100%. Using it for the first time tomorrow. Going to Warhammer World, Nottingham for a game of apocalypse with a bunch of other Navy lads from over the country  massive joy.

I also calved a flying stand out of pure diamond with nothing but the power of telekinesis and it was so beautiful that it could make even the most hardened hard man break down into tears. However, after crying all the fluid out of my body, I decided to to replace it with this GW flying base.

Just the gargantuan task of riveting the last 75% of it as required!


----------



## Carsen

Zognutz said:


> And if you havent guessed by now... I'm an Aircraft Mechanic... and I work on [or at least used to untill last month] Harrier J.U.M.P. Jets >;]


I'll give you +rep for two things. :victory:

1. Wow... that aircraft is just amazing... I sure LOVE to see it painted.
2. I'm a flight engineer... :drinks:


----------



## Midge913

Looking fantastic! Keep at and get that riveting done!


----------



## Zognutz

FINISHED... at long last. My eyeballs feel like they're bleeding after all that riveting. Nothing like staring at things really close to your face for hours on end to destroy your eye sight XD

Looking forward to painting it now . Anyway... I've got it undercoated but my camera battery ran out so you'll have to do with these pictures of my complete Ork Fighta


----------



## Jangalak

Zognutz this is stunnin work mate. This is easily the best scratch built anything I have ever seen - "Mork wud be proud"

Your boyz, nobz, painboy are really nicely done, you got a telent there. keep the posting coming. 

And am gutted you lost the harriers, i hope the Bomba is some kind of replacement, all the rep i can donate coming your way...


----------



## Midge913

Holy crap I missed the completion update!!!! Looks great man! Love all the little details and I can't wait to see some paint on it. Very nice job!


----------



## Jangalak

I fogot to ask, what did you use for the rivets? Water filter particles?


----------



## Zognutz

@Carsen - nice choice. Best job in the world 

@Midge - Glad you like it. It's already got it's base coats on. Shadow grey topside, astrnomicon grey belly [shark style ] and red gore nose cone and fin. 
I'd take some phot's but i'm lying in bed next to, "she who must not be named" sleeping... don't think she'll appreciate it XD. I'll get some up before the end f the weekend though.

@Jang - thankyou very much, the rivets are tiny bits of 1mm styrene rod that i cut up with a scalpel. I'm sure there are easier ways but I know not of them. Looks like I have to settle for working on helicopters now. Its fun but it just ain't the same. They dont go MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWN
SWOOOOOOOOSH DAKKADAKKADAKKADAKKADAKKA.

pics very soon


----------



## Jangalak

Zog sounds like those helicopters need customising with some of that dakka, I am sure the MOD would understand and don't forget to paint em RED!

If you need more rivets in the future try water filter refils. If you break em open they have loads of rivets sized pieces that the water filters through.


----------



## Jangalak

Zog sounds like those helicopters need customising with some of that dakka, I am sure the MOD would understand and don't forget to paint em RED!

If you need more rivets in the future try water filter refils. If you break em open they have loads of rivets sized pieces that the water filters through.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Jangalak said:


> If you need more rivets in the future try water filter refils. If you break em open they have loads of rivets sized pieces that the water filters through.


This is very true, they cover the use/aquiring of rivits in the Forge World master class book. I havent actually done it yet as I have had no need...yet!

Great work and really looking forward to seeing some paint!


----------



## Zognutz

cheers jang, that looks to give amazing results, I'll have to get one of those for my next build 

wait no longer (given it's been ages since i've even looked at this)

I've chucked the undercoats on (and by the looks of it I used a catapult), that's;

Tin Bitz on all metallic finish parts
Adeptus grey (or what ever that new one's called) on the belly/underside
Shadow grey over the majority (this is the section that will be finished in camo pattern)
Red Gore on the nose cone and fin because my old jet - No18 - was painted up with a red tail plane and can be seen here  










I miss them  anyway, less reminiscing, more painting!

I've painted the left under wing codex grey and applied a liberal black wash. The plan is to build it back up to codex grey with black marks streaking from the rivets so the whole thing looks oil smeared then touch the extremities with fortress grey. The camo will be identical to my orls pants just bigger print... got tones of stuff to sort at work so this is gonna be quite slow progress.... but stay tuned and look at this here what I did then there 










still dont know what I'm doing to the spikey bits on the trailing edges... I'll make it up as i go


----------



## TheReverend

mate, this is amazing!!! That must have been a work of passion because riveting all those panels must have taken ages!! (I get to use 'riveting' jokes too as I'm a bridge engineer )

have lots of rep!!!

Rev


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

Wow. Looking good Zog. Can't wait to see it finished :good:


----------



## Midge913

WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> Wow. Looking good Zog. Can't wait to see it finished :good:


This!:good:


----------



## Viscount Vash

Zognutz said:


> still dont know what I'm doing to the spikey bits on the trailing edges... I'll make it up as i go


White as in Teef maybe?
I tend to do that on my Vehicles with those plates with occasional random red and/or bare metal ones.

Canopies are an odd one, mine always look a little cartoony when I try for painted ones.(See BowelBurna in my Army Showcase)

What colour were you thinking of for it?

I will leave that to better men than I.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Really looking great Zog and Im loving the sreaks you got going on there. Keep up the great work dude.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

May I aquire the great Zog on how he went about creating the streaked effects on the riviots?


----------



## Zognutz

indeed you can!

and remember that this effect works well on trukks too, just make the streaks vertical.

First, base coat. Here I used Adaptus Battlegrey as I wanted a Codex Grey finish.










Second, colour and wash. Give the surface a tin layer of you top colour, here Codex Grey. Dont worry about getting an even finish. Just ensure all of your brush strokes are in the direction of movement. Here being from leading to trailing edge. Ofc if the paint streaks it will only help  

Then Ink wash. I wanted a black oil so Badab Black it was, again keeping brush strokes in the direction of movement.










Finally layer up think layers the top coat colour, Codex Grey here, leaving streaks behind rivets and panel edges and evening out the colour else where. I touched up the streks with a touch of Badab ink finish and there you go... an Oil Leak!


----------



## Midge913

Nice mini-tutorial Zog. I will definitely have to keep this technique in mind.


----------



## Jangalak

I haven't checked your blog since the final build of the flyer, the paint job is coming up superb mate. Absolutely love the technique u used on the oil streaks. Can't wait to see more have all the rep I got...


----------



## Zognutz

Cheers Jangles  

Well with all my attention on my fighta and work I've not been keeping checks on those damned grots who have been arsing around in the back of the mek shop.

I need to put some salt down or something.


----------



## Mike3D6

Very good fighter! Gosh all that riveting... And I like the conversions of Zognut's guys

Following the thread


----------



## Zognutz

Cheers mike.

Well I've painted a bit more of my jet but I'l save pics of that until I've done the whole underside.

Here's some kommandos I've knocked together this morning from my bitz box including my Snikrot counts as, Skowt Kap'n Gutrippa.

Gutrippa's beret looks a bit toss on this photo... might redo it. I had it perfect then accidentally squished it whilst GSing his sleaves 

**Edit** I redid his beret, all better now


----------



## Viscount Vash

Love the berets on them, nice touch with the cap badges.

You are right on Gutrippa's beret, it's not as good as the other Skowts.

Great to hear that the Fighter is progressing and I look forward to seeing the Skowts mob grow.

This thread just keeps getting better.


----------



## Midge913

Sweet work man! Love the berets and swords are fantastic!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Dude, these are freaking awesome...Super badass, great job!


----------



## Zognutz

thanks chumps, well received comments 

well I've managed to resist converting more kommandos today and actually get on with painting my fighta [rather than do some actual work... powerpoint does my tits in ].

That's all the grey panels finished. Think I may do the nose and fin next. It looks fun, I like red blends and I can start getting some iconography on it.


----------



## Zognutz

Roit... no update just want your opinions on something. I'm gonna be using my Kommandos as part of my regular force but for the odd game of Apocalypse I'll be dropping the G-Bomb... oh yes, an Ambushing Blood Axe Warboss to add a boss pole and power klaw to Snik's squad.

I'm using the Ghaz model whether I use his rules is yet to be seen. I'm gonna paint the whole of his mega armour in cammo  but I want advice on the head to use. I've got 2 options.

First [looks evil] is;









The other option is [the more tempting of the two] this one I painted earlier only the idea is to model a beret on it;









So which do you guys prefer?


----------



## Midge913

The fighta is looking ace man, can't wait to see that finished. 

As to the head question: I would go with the second one with a modelled beret. I think it will fit with the squad a bit better.


----------



## Lumat

I like the second one best. As Midge913 said fits better with the theme, plus I think it makes the Ghaz armour stand out better.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Number TWO!

Does the RED truley go fasta? Hehehehe.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Looking good mate, pics are a little small and dark tho.


----------



## Zognutz

Tah Zeek, I'll never be a photographer  

Instead of doing some work, I hurled some paint on the topside too.
It's rough just to get the pattern. I'll update this pic as I neaten it up.


I took it from the cammo print of a Russian Su-27 after thinking that it's the most pointless cammo ever. On the ground it's a massive blue mess that sticks out like a sore thumb and in the air it doesn't matter because airborne warfare rarely relies on normal visuals anymore. Its all FLIR and MAW these days.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Zognutz said:


> On the ground it's a massive blue mess that sticks out like a sore thumb and in the air it doesn't matter because airborne warfare rarely relies on normal visuals anymore. Its all FLIR and MAW these days.


It truley is a shame. WWI and WWII were def the true fighter pilots, at least thats my opinion.


----------



## Zognutz

hehe, Sea Harrier FA2-Shar pilots from the 80's were where dog fighters peaked for me.
***starts singing top gun theme at top of his voice***  

Here's one wing ready for the damage and weathering process... no more today, my eyes hurt [I'm getting too old for hangovers].


----------



## mad matt

Your Orks are so damn cool. A very nice project!


----------



## Midge913

Fighta is looking great! Love the camo scheme and the the addition of the weathering ontop of those blues looks really cool.


----------



## troybuckle

This is some very good work here in both the painting and model building. I especially the green skin tone. Rep for you!


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

Looks awesome Zog. Can't wait to see more of your other stuff as well.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Its great to see this thing coming to frutation! Great job Zog!

Gork and Mork shall be pleased when you finish.


----------



## Zognutz

Cheers fellas, _if_ I ever finish it XD

I've had a chance to get the paints out today but I didn't touch my Fighta....gah!

I've noticed a few flaws in some minis since photographing them and they've been bugging me. So I've touched up my warboss, most noticeable is the plwer klaw blades and I've done a job over on the base, which I think used to look lazy and unfinished tbh.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

Love the touch up job mate. Makes we want to give my old Orks a scrub down and a revamp


----------



## Zognutz

It's been a long and arduouse build [my first major scratch] but.... drumrole...
I feel like I'm almost there now! 

All that's left it to apply damage as per what's on the fin [and one of the bombs] to the entire fighta, base it and.... them dags... I still ain't sure how to paint them! Any sugestions?

Here's a few diferent shots... I've just moved house so I'm still trying to find a sweet-spot for photos


----------



## Midge913

Loved it from the moment of conception to the finish! Very sweet looking piece my man! Love the horns on the front, great addition.


----------



## troybuckle

It was awesome watching this thing come together man. Very well planed and executed. Have some well deserved rep for all your hard work.


----------



## Turnip86

Looks awesome  The pointless camo (although it is pointy) looks great with the oil streaks, I half expected to see a hapless ork clinging on to a wing though  

It'll definitely look mean on the battlefield, I wouldn't want to be on the receiving end


----------



## Zognutz

Tah. Thanks. Cheers. Hehe, its bark is worse than its bite but its presence alone can put people on their back foot XD

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH!

Get dem fly-boyz up an' at 'em!


















And a shot with Da Boss in command... oddly enough, this is the sum off my completed models! Slow and purposeful I think


----------



## Midge913

looks fantastic Zog!! I am completely in the slow and steady camp:good:


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Zognutz said:


> ... oddly enough, this is the sum off my completed models! Slow and purposeful I think


Yes, but they are some badass looking orks so far mate! Was awesome seeing you progress with that ork fighter...

+ REP good Sir!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## troybuckle

Excellent wonk on the base man!


----------



## Midge913

Looking really great man! I love the quality of the colors you are using.


----------



## wingazzwarlord

lovely models its gonna be a really nice looking army


----------



## Hellados

The black weathering on the rivets on the wings, was that a wash dragged back or a watered down chaos black?

guess my question is how did you do it


----------



## Dagmire

Fantastic work mate. I must try my hand at scratch building..............


----------



## Zognutz

Thanks very much guys, kind comments, well recieved.

Do it Dag's, but be careful... it's addictive 

@Hellados - check on page 6, 6th post down. Did a rough mini tutorial to achieve the effect. It's just badab black ink but I reckon watered down chaos black will achieve the same.

uick Nobz update... pants photo! 3 down, 2 to go and they're nearly done anyway


----------



## troybuckle

Nice work, i like the pain boy on the end!


----------



## Zognutz

thanks troy, nearly got a finished skwod now 

Got to working on the last 2... nearly finished. Just some highlighting, detailing and basing. Finished tomorrow. Fact!










and from the back.


----------



## Midge913

Nice looking Orkses mate! Love the banner.


----------



## troybuckle

Painting Orks must be crazy, there is so many of them in an army and if you take you time like you do, there is so much detail and colors that can go into them. An Ork force would take me forever to paint


----------



## Zognutz

Oh god yes, I have over 100 orks to paint... and 7 vehicles. 0_0 this will [and I hope it does] take forever XD... I used to rush armies to get them up to scratch for tournies and then could never be bothered going back to them and started a new project that would start off with all good intentions and then get rushed for a tournie... I see a trend!

I've vowed not to do this with my orks. They've become a labour of love and the my favourite army to date [never played SOB, Daemons or Nids but all others including a vast number pf power armoured nuggets] so slow and steady does it 

And the finished Nobz Skwod  WAAAGH


----------



## Zognutz

Well, new year, new build.

Next is going to be a unit of drabber pattern MANz.

Here is the very rough prototype frame after an evening choppin' an' gluin' .75mm plasticard... still a log way to go. 










next, rods and tubes for hydrolic rams, .25mm plasticard plate details then the inevitable task of riveting


----------



## CLT40k

good stuff, the checks look awesome +rep


----------



## Midge913

Very cool so far Zog! Look forward to seeing this done.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

That is a damn fine model. Looking forward to seeing it finished. For some reason the shape is bringing a comtemptor dread to mind. Then again, I have contemptors on the brain at the moment.


----------



## Zognutz

wait no longer campers  1st one down, 5 to go 










it will look better once it's cleaned up a bit and painted  promise


----------



## Midge913

Looks awesome man!!!!


----------



## Zognutz

Thanks very much guys,

I'm really having to try hard to find time for this XD however I have found time to put berets on all of my kommandos now, they're being left to dry before doing all of there shirt sleeves as per the ones earlier in the thread (that makes 15 including a snik konversion with sluggas, stabbas and a couple throwing stick bombs).

well here's how the prototype looks undercoated. 










Some of the glue joins look real messy but that's because I ran out of the good glue and ended up having to use the revell brush applicator stuff that is very thick and shit for detailed gluing... lesson 1 learned and a new needle point, thin plastic glue has arrived  

And here are the other 5 growing from mere spores... awe ^-^


----------



## Zognutz

I've not been that focused on my orks this weekend.

All I've done is based a load of boys in the same fashion as my warboss and nobz.

Built 2 new trukks that arrived on friday - just with big shoota and rein-forced ram.

And finished off modelling my looted wagonz with bitz ready to paint.

Paints have gained another layer of dust 

here some pooh photos (I'll update these in a day or two)


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Loving the trucks. Can't wait to see them painted up to your usual standards. Those maganobz are going to be excellent as well. Keep it up.


----------



## Skari

Awesome. Looking great. That plasticard-fu is top notch! Can't wait to see it all painted up and ready ta krump sum'eadz.


----------



## Moriouce

It all look great! I just cant wait until those meganobz are finished up. 
The one thing I love most about orks are their looted wagons. We are spoiled whit the option of turning anyones tank into our own. (only our version is way cooler!) I think you should add some more spikes, glyphs to yours to make them more orky. I also feel the kannon on the right one feels to small to be the impressive Boomgun the orks like to mount on these creations. 

Over all your plog is great and I enoy dropping by once in a while and check it out. Keep upp the great work and take my humble +rep.


----------



## Jangalak

Nice work buddy, if they dont bring out those meganobz in finecast I may follow you example. Keep em comin.


----------



## Zognutz

I'm hoping that if they do, they won't be the same old sculpts re-hashed. I really don't like the GW models going.


Mega Nobz update!

Got a bit done on the torsos
Spent the evening cracking on with the iron gobs. Legs tomorrow!


----------



## Red Corsairs

Those iron gobz look awesome. Great job, very orkish!


----------



## Carna

Wow these are fantastic, well done!


----------



## Zognutz

cheers guys, glad you like.

I went and did something silly...

Even though I've got a bunch of kommandos to finish modelling too, I went and did this...










Since I'm gonna have 8 Manz, they need transport. Feth foot slogging them. What this? they can't go in a warkopta? never mind, they can have the battlewagon and my warboss and nobz can have a shiney new warkopta!

Paper mock... I'm going to reduce the tail pylon length to make the whole thing look a little stubbier. I'm gonna build it using a similar process as my fighta... so hoping it will turn out well...

For any A/C engineers amongst us, yes I am aware that this helo will suffer from serious torque reaction issues ;P may try and wangle in a tail rotor some how.


----------



## Zognutz

Got some feet on these fellas now. Definitely the most fidgety bits out of the way. Should be plane sailing from now on


----------



## Hellados

mate they look awesome! i just wish my modelling and creativity was up somewhere near yours!


----------



## Jangalak

Great stuff, looking forward to watchig this come together, more guns on the chopper though please sir!


----------



## cirs85

your manz are looking awesome, makes me want to try it out see if I can get some results like that! How do you make your rivets by the way? can wait to see em painted!


----------



## Kungfucasey

Fantastic fabrications here. Good work for sure.


----------



## Lethiathan

What did you make your plane out of? I'm an absolute LOVER of aerial vehicles and to make one myself for my crimson fists (Screw thunderhawks!) I would love to make some form of combat ship similar to yours or a helicopter similar to your mock-up, but I just need to know what to make it out of!


----------



## Iron Angel

You could add a second rotor above the first, like the Russian helicopters that dodge the problem by making the two propellers spin in opposite direction.


----------



## Zognutz

thanks guys.

This weekends whole effort has amassed to just this:










Wish I could have found a bit more time for it but I have exams to revise for


----------



## Midge913

Looking fantastic Zog!!! I wish I had your scratch build-fu.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

Some sheer awesomeness in there Zog. love the new scatchbuilding you've got going. Keep it up man.


----------



## Zognutz

thanks guys but I really am an amature.... this is only my second scratch build after my fighta. Just have a go. It's easier than it looks.... honestly 

My exams are over for now so I've been able to steal away some time to get the leg structures [hydraulics a pair of struts and stuff] done and fit the power plants [from the deffkopta] and I've glued a few pivot points on the legs now they're structurally done....

....next; arms!


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Last Friday, I picked up a pair of ork meganobz with the mad idea of scratch-building armor for the rest of the unit. And then I stumble across this. 

Hope you don't mind, I'm going to subscribe now and use this as a tutorial (complete amateur by the way, never attempted anything like this).


----------



## Zognutz

Dude, do it!

This is only my second scratch build project... suppose it does help that I'm an engineer!

I am going to post a full tutorial on completion [I'm taking loads of pictures].

got the arms attached and should armour built. These are not part of the drabber pattern template and the shoulders on my prototype were an after thought. I wasn't happy with them but I did have a few ideas as to how I could do them so I took the opportunity to make them each a little more individual by doing them all different. 










putting the fist-armour atm.

Also, whilst I've been waiting for things to dry, I#ve made a start on my Warkopta;










I've decided against scratching a Valk as the chinork's look has been growing on me. The deffkopta makes perfect sense for the kokpit.... it's almost identical to the FW model afterall.

I've raised the blades profile [to stop any unwarey passengers getting decapitated] extended the blades out to @50mm and extended the skids to makle them appear a little more load bearing.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

@Zognutz: Okay, I will. :laugh: Though I may wait for your tutorial. (I'm currently working on more boyz--decided to paint them up as Bad Moons. Once I'm done with the test models. Once I'm done with those, we'll see--I picked up plasticard last weekend and I was lucky to find it. It's insane that there is only one shop on the island that sells the stuff.)

I also like what you did with the deffkopta. I could see a little tweak and change those sickle blades into the Bad Moon icon (though I had no plans on painting them up as such--they were going to be Evil Sunz).

I'll continue to follow with interest.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Zog, killer work on the scrathbuilds for your MegNobz, well done Sir.

On average, whats the time frame to build just one...estimate?

Keep up the sweet looking builds and looking forward to seeing the arms finished!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Midge913

Looking fantastic mate! I love how you are taking the time to make each one unique! Well done.


----------



## CPT Killjoy

Dude! Where the F'ing hell did you learn to model like that? Is there night school? Or do I just have to learn to accept the fact that I will never be able to scratch build anything like that myself. Solid work man, very well done.

*Question for the Masses: Can some one tell me how to give out Rep, because this man deserves some.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

CPT Killjoy said:


> Dude! Where the F'ing hell did you learn to model like that? Is there night school? Or do I just have to learn to accept the fact that I will never be able to scratch build anything like that myself. Solid work man, very well done.
> 
> *Question for the Masses: Can some one tell me how to give out Rep, because this man deserves some.


Find a post that you would like to +REP and at the top right of their column there is a "Report" "+REP" and "Quote" button you can click, click the +REP.

Hope that helps.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## CPT Killjoy

Thanks. Sorry for the stupid question. Had to get it out of the way evertually though. And this seemed like the best time because again, his modeling ability certainly warrants some +rep


----------



## bixeightysix

This PLog is just unbelievable. Having this amount of downtime at work is not healthy for me. As I'm clicking through each page of this log, my jealousy, and amazement grows. I just wish I had a mere FRACTION of hobbying talent as you, my friend. 

Truly superb work! Thanks for giving inspiration to us who can just dream of creating things like this! Continue on!


----------



## Zognutz

wow, thanks guys I'm really flattered but I'm sure any one of you could do the same.

night school? lol, no haha... Being an engineer probably helps and I used to be a graphic designer before that so scale product/building/airframe models comes part and parcel with that.

And that is one _structurally_ complete MAN, ready for panels, detail and rivets... 3 more to go


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Zognutz said:


> And that is one _structurally_ complete MAN...


You do mean ORK, right? 

Nonetheless, awesome W-ORK! =)


----------



## Zognutz

MAN, not a man... MANZ iz betta!

instead of getting all 4 to the same stage I decided to go straight ahead and finish one... glad to know that I could get any one of them done in a few hours...


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

That complete MAN looks beautiful (as "beautiful" as an mega-armored nob can be, obviously). Good job on the rivets; I don't think there's any place you could add more. Looking forward to seeing him and his mates painted up.


----------



## Hellados

oh mate these are amazing, what technique did you use for the rivets?


----------



## Midge913

Very nice work man!!! They look brilliant.


----------



## jlaughter001

Clearly this is a plog I need to start at the beginning and absorb all your orky genius. The MegaOrk is great! I will be following this one from now on.


----------



## Zognutz

Thankyou very much all.

Got a new supply of 80/1000 plasticard, so I've knocked the chassis and engine housing up for my chinork. I used the trukk bitz to get an equal angles on the wings and started wanging on spare gubinz.. that's all for tonight. Off to watch a film


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Had to go back to page 13. I've just realized that I didn't fully comprehend what I was reading at the time. I just thought that it was going to be a modified deffkopta. I didn't quite understand that you were going for a Chinork. This will be interesting to watch.


----------



## Zognutz

hehe, bloody big deffkopta, eh? XD

It's a conversion I've seen done a few time on the t'inter-web-matron and fancied a bash after reading the warkopta rules.

FYI, don't put boyz in it, if it goes down... they will too XD

she's got some big bomms and rattler cannons now, good an' shooty  That 4-15 twin-linked small arms fire a turn plus 2 bomms [probably won't use the bomms often though].


----------



## Midge913

Looking bloody brilliant man! I love watching your scratchbuilds come together and this one is no exception.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Another fantastic looking piece you got going on here Zog, I dont know how you do it, all those rivets would drive a normal person mad. Then again...you play Orks...so your already mad...lol!

Looking forward to seeing it finished.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Zognutz

AH there they are *blows dust off*...

I've been utterly snowed under at work over the last month that it almost feels like I'm starting afresh with these fellas! But work is now continuing and,hopefully, at a pace.

Knocked up the Twin linked shootas last night using a trimmed stock slugga from the Nob models, some co-axially fitted lengths of tubing and a few ammo hoppers.

Next I think will be the Klaws then all that will be left is the paneling and rivets.

So worry not Mr Jarvis, your MANZ are back in production ;P


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Nice to see these are back in production.


----------



## Zognutz

Got me sum powa klaws fur da boyz... Dems iz well smashy now 



















All that's left for these guys now is... plates, rivets and paint.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Looking good. They do seem well riveted, but you can never have enough rivets.

I've abandoned my Meganobz conversions project as I managed to get 10 of the old school ones on the cheap.


----------



## Zognutz

all paneled up ready to rivet


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Looking good Zog, welcome back after a long Hiatus too.


----------



## Zognutz

the first 2 (proper ones) finished.... I don't count the prototype.. it's no where near as good as these ones but I was cutting my teeth on that one. 

Very pleased with the results. Selling my orks once these are built though  working abroad has slowed this project down to no end and my next contract starts soon so painting them is looking unlikely until next year but I'm sure someone will want these as a blank canvass to paint up.


----------



## Battman

Looks like some great work well done


----------



## Zognutz

all of these have been finished and primed and are now up for sale in the trade forums


----------



## Chaosftw

Those are amazing! I really wish I was better with plasticard.


----------



## Zognutz

Job done. Though all credit for painting goes to Clive and he's done a belting job.


----------

